# Murray River Short Neck Turtle food



## rolling-thunder (Aug 1, 2009)

At the moment ive just been feeding my turtle the fish dinner blocks (1 block per night), but ive heard they arent that healthy so i want to know what other food i should feed him as in Vegetables or meat?


----------



## cadwallader (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey
How big is your turtle?? 
Um for a short neck it is best to have a few different types of plants in their tank as they will like to eat these.
Also you can put a large amount of small fish in the tank with them as they will catch these when hungry.
 also you could try shrimp, bloodworms crickets, moths (not brightly coloured) meal worms, and any think esle they will find in their natural environment I try to give a number of different foods, so they don’t get the same old food every day. Also I don’t feed them every day because if you have feeder fish and plants they will take these when hungryJ
hope this helps...


----------



## rolling-thunder (Aug 1, 2009)

he has about an 8cm diamater shell, and i do put in a bloodworm block too but there mostly just for the fish, but the leftovers are always for the turtle, as for the plants i do have 2 varietys and i also have feeder fish which he tries to get but ive never seen him successful


----------



## Jhan50 (Aug 4, 2009)

You shouldn't feed your turtle everyday, I did that with my turtle, but when i stopped feeding it everyday he eventually ate the plants and the fish in the tank.


----------



## Sophiesue (Nov 15, 2009)

*Jaffa My turtle*

*He i'm new to this site (i'm 10 years old) i have a short necked Murray River turtle of my own and i thought i might share my thoughts and recommendations. *
*Firstly i got my turtle late last year, for a month or so it lived in my 2 foot fishtank until we built a pond outside. We've learn't a good filtration is the key on having a healthy pond free of nasty bacteria.*
*Ok sure you make think a turtle is just a toy to me but i can tell you one thing if i didn't look after it no one would. I feed it clean out it's pond every*
*day after school. After all turtles are something you pass on to your kids. Ok i better shutup or i will be typing for hours thanks and you should definitely feed your turtle lots of different things. EG. Pinkies,fruit,earthworms, wombaroo products. Bye thanks*


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 16, 2009)

Apparently turtle dinner is the standard from pet shops who dont know any better...From what I have heard/read it is like feeding the turtle nothing but candy.

A variety is required and your species will benefit from various fruit/vegies. As far a meat goes...avoid red meat...but lean chicken, prawns (soaked in fresh water for a while), fish...mix in some calcium powder and alternate with some reptile vitamins every few meals.

At first it is hard to train them to eat the correct stuff but after a while they will get used to it....Mine love the flying white ants/termites.

I have yet to procure the glass shrimp or small fish. I have also been told whitebait is really good...turtles like a variety of foods.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 16, 2009)

i make my own turtle dinner/ pudding . its easy to make , i make it in bulk and freeze it all [ put it into ice cube trays] . i use musseles , prawns [ shell and all] corn , carrot , fish , chicken hearts , kanga meat , ect ect . put it all in a vitamizer a few times , add some red food die and some gelertone , some repti vite and cal powder .... and stick it in the ice cube trays - let it cool down in the freezer . then bag it all up .
atm im using half a cube every couple of days [ to feed a total of 8 turtles and the gold fish] + they get worms and small roaches and crickets .


----------



## Sophiesue (Nov 18, 2009)

*Major vitamins*

*turtles need 3 important vitamins in their diet to be healthy and happy.*

*1. calcium- comes from carrot and meats that turtles can't resist. it helps shell formation and most of all the strength of bones.*

*2. vitamin B - comes from natural UV rays which is very important when having an inside enclosure.*

*3. vitamin C - which is from a variety of foods especially the green vegies and occasionally fruits.*

*i swear by this.*
*Occasionally i do feed my turtle a quarter of a small block of fish dinner we by it to feed our saltwater fishtanks so you may as well give your turtle a treat every now and again.*


----------

